# دورة التفتيش عن اوعية الضغط -Pressure vessel inspection course



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 مايو 2009)

See attached file about design


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 مايو 2009)

This attached file about fabrication


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 مايو 2009)

See attached file about heat treatment


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 مايو 2009)

See attached file about impact test required


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 مايو 2009)

See attached file about inspection and testing


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 مايو 2009)

See attached file about material


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 مايو 2009)

See attached file about welding


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 مايو 2009)

See attached file about ndt


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 مايو 2009)

See attached file about asme ix question


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 مايو 2009)

See attahed file about asme viii question


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 مايو 2009)

*كتاب .. Pressure Vessel Design Manual* 


Picking up where the success of the previous editions left off, this book is an accumulation of design procedures, methods, techniques, formulations, and data for use in the design of pressure vessels, their respective parts and equipment. It's written specifically for designers and engineers involved in designing and specifying or manufacturing of pressure vessels. The book also has broader applications to chemical, civil and petroleum engineers who construct, install or operate process facilities, and would be a valuable aid to those who inspect the manufacturing of pressure vessels or review designs

حجم الملف : 9.2 ميجا بايت

عدد الصفحات : 499 صفحة

رابط التحميل :
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901789...ssure_Vessel_Design_Manual__3rd_ed._.rar.html
أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعكم به ، والله الموفق

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله__________________
​


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (26 مايو 2009)

Thanks eng. Sayed

It is realy very valuable documents

THANK YOU


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 مايو 2009)

*Inspection and Welding Repairs of Pressure Vessels*

*Inspection and Welding Repairs of Pressure Vessels

Repairs are required for pressure vessels in order to restore its original / intended operating condition, safe operation and to prolong trouble free service life. The vessel condition deteriorate due to various factors mainly Mechanical Problems, Process Related Problems and Corrosion Problems. Repairs are required to be planned and carried out under the strict supervision and control of a competent Inspector.​
*


----------



## سامح 2010 (26 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسه وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 مايو 2009)

*ASME Section VIII*

*




*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (26 مايو 2009)

*ASME Section VIII*

SEE ATTACHED LINK

http://lessonslearnt.com/mod/lesson/view.php?id=5


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (26 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا

مجهود رائع ومعلومات قيمه


----------



## عين الذيبه (14 يونيو 2009)

Very Good Effort

Many thanks


----------



## محمد عبيد عمر (22 يونيو 2009)

جزاء اللة كل خير
ممكن اسئلة اكتر علي api510


----------



## ah1525 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*Api 570*

أرجو التكرم بأرسال الكورسات المؤهله لأمتحان api570 حيث أننى بحثت كثيرا" و لم أجدها
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## baldassar (28 سبتمبر 2010)

merci beaucoup !


----------



## عبد الصادق (28 أبريل 2011)

مليون شكر


----------



## ecc1010 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزززاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## virtualknight (20 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات وملفات غاية في الأهمية والروعة... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Mohamed Shehta (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا
جزاك الله حيرا


----------



## عبد كامل (24 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## waled.suliman (10 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن تشرح لنا بشكل مفصل كيف يمكن ان نقدم الامتحان واين


----------



## tarek_owner (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااا


----------



## hazim aly (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكووور


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 يناير 2015)

http://www.slideshare.net/alinor_tn/pressure-vessel-inspection?related=1


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 يناير 2015)

http://www.slideshare.net/AbhishekChavan3/pressure-vessels-13728504?related=2


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (4 يناير 2015)

http://www.slideshare.net/WaqasAhmed9/api-510-pressure-vessel-inspector-handbook?related=3


----------

